# Musical Instruments



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

Einstein played the violin and piano.
Da Vinci played the lyre.
Thomas Edison, Frank Lloyd Wright, and Alexander Graham Bell played the piano.
Neil Armstrong played the baritone horn.
Charles Dickens played the accordion.
Donald Glaser played the violin.



So, simple question: anyone in here play any musical instruments?

I'm mainly a drummer, but I also play a bit of piano and violin.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I play the flute -_- Lame, I know. But I'd like to pick up violin, piano, and possible organ. I just haven't taken the time to sit down and teach myself. Luckily for me, piano and flute are both concert C instruments, so that makes the transition slightly less difficult.

Anyone know if the violin is also a concert C instrument?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Piano and ukulele (well, I'm just learning the uke, only know like 7 chords so far, but that's enough for me to fake it).  Used to play the trombone in a band but I've forgotten that.

Of course we all played recorder in elementary school, but due to my incredible boredom and formerly massive amount of time on my hands I actually held on to it and "mastered" it. But for some reason I feel weird saying that...


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

nevermore said:


> Piano and ukulele (well, I'm just learning the uke, only know like 7 chords so far, but that's enough for me to fake it).  Used to play the trombone in a band but I've forgotten that.
> 
> Of course we all played recorder in elementary school, but due to my incredible boredom and formerly massive amount of time on my hands I actually held on to it and "mastered" it. But for some reason I feel weird saying that...


We had to do the recorder thing too, I was the best in the class at itroud:

I played drums in the high school band, wasn't bad.

I would like to learn how to play the piano but I don't have a piano to practice on... I started learning to read notes though.


----------



## xKZx (Feb 17, 2012)

Trumpet, guitar, and a bit of piano. Obviously in a short period of time I could learn any other brass or guitar type instrument, but I definitely need to learn some drum instrument for a full set of instrument choices.


----------



## cranberryplains (Aug 1, 2011)

Alto Saxophone and piano. Learned recorder in elementary school, it was really easy.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> We had to do the recorder thing too, I was the best in the class at itroud:
> 
> I played drums in the high school band, wasn't bad.
> 
> I would like to learn how to play the piano but I don't have a piano to practice on... I started learning to read notes though.


All you need to do is buy a low end keyboard. They're very inexpensive, especially if you don't get one that's full range. You probably don't need one when you're just starting out anyway.

True, you don't get "the touch" when just playing the keyboard (dyanmics, feeling, etc. is pretty hard even with the more touch sensitive ones), but that would just be to start out. You can look on kajiji...a lot of the times people are selling acoustic pianos for very low prices because no one plays it in their house and the want it to stop taking up space.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I've studied viola, cello, and string bass. I also own a guitar, and I sing.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

trumpet, french horn a wee bit of piano. I sing too, lyric soprano


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

was forced to play piano from age 4-16
was forced to play bastard-lute from age 12-16
learned flute for myself 18-18
was forced to sing bass on my church-choir (15-27)... but after moving to Berlin I joined a gospel-choir for awesome 4,5 years (bass). had so much fun on it... no time anymore 

need a lute... have only a keyboard and 2 flutes here -.-
sadly my fingers are too thick to play violin  (my brother played piano/lute/guitar/violin)
feel like Mycroft Holmes, besides my brother is not as smart as Sherlock


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

nevermore said:


> All you need to do is buy a low end keyboard. They're very inexpensive, especially if you don't get one that's full range. You probably don't need one when you're just starting out anyway.
> 
> True, you don't get "the touch" when just playing the keyboard (dyanmics, feeling, etc. is pretty hard even with the more touch sensitive ones), but that would just be to start out. You can look on kajiji...a lot of the times people are selling acoustic pianos for very low prices because no one plays it in their house and the want it to stop taking up space.


Thanks for the advice, when I get my own house I will definitely have to check that out.



Stephen said:


> I've studied viola, cello, and string bass. I also own a guitar, and I sing.


Congradulations on the "Global Mod" upgrade. Although your name was cooler in green I think.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

In order of competence:

Clarinet, flute, piano, violin, viola, cello, guitar. I also play silly "instruments" like tin whistle and harmonica.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I play seven instruments.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

At 17 I can hit a low C and sometimes even a B with my Bass 2 voice


----------



## feeshface (Nov 5, 2011)

Flute and piano. I want to learn violin or some other similar stringed instrument. And maybe guitar.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I play several instruments. The flute is my most natural instrument, but it isn't necessarily the one I consider the most interesting.


----------



## corvus1noctis (Mar 18, 2012)

Violin, flute, piano, *little* bit of alto sax, and guitar. I sing a little, though not often.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I've studied viola, cello, and string bass. I also own a guitar, and I sing.


Pretty similar to that. Anything sting, and piano was my thing, fell head over heals in love with bass guitar upon first touch though and all others have been left behind to gather dust.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

a few.. not very well. 

only one comes to mind
with the haunting image of 
cantankerous teacher
that echoes in my head
every time I play a harp.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Piano and trumpet are my primary instruments. I also play a bit of tenor sax and have been learning classical/spanish guitar off and on for a few years. I really want to learn violin/fiddle, but I've made a deal with myself that I can't learn a new instrument until I finally figure out the guitar!


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

drums like a boss
this _random _guy is nothing compared to me


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

PeteTheZombie said:


> drums like a boss
> this _random _guy is nothing compared to me


I'm not a big Rush fan, but with no solid proof, I find it hard to believe you could compare yourself to Neil Peart. 

Lars Ulrich, maybe. Much more believable.


----------



## enick (Dec 14, 2011)

I started with the flute and rotated through trumpet and baritone. In 7th grade I showed an interest in the Bassoon and my insturctor never let me switch after that. Bassoon was weird enough to keep me entertained, but we never played any music in band that kept me interested, so I all but stopped playing it. I tried for years to convince various instructors to do Stars and Stripes Forever and let me play the piccolo solo on the bassoon, but I never got that chance.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I play the electric bass. I also own a ukulele, but it's not in very good condition so I don't really play it.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Tyrant said:


> I'm not a big Rush fan, but with no solid proof, I find it hard to believe you could compare yourself to Neil Peart.
> 
> Lars Ulrich, maybe. Much more believable.


In one post you have offended my religion twice. Shame on you!


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

Sonny said:


> In one post you have offended my religion twice. Shame on you!


Chill, dude. What's your religion?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Tyrant said:


> Chill, dude. What's your religion?


Metallicrush.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

Sonny said:


> Metallicrush.


lol dude, I don't hate Rush. I just don't listen to them that much. More interested in Neil Peart and his drumming.

And I like Metallica, but Lars Ulrich's drumming really bugs me.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Guitar mainly



PeteTheZombie said:


> this _random _guy is nothing compared to me


Lol thanks for the vid, I just stole his kick EQ via matchEQing, exactly what I was looking for :kitteh:


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Bass, drums, piano... skill in descending order.


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

I played viola in elementary school, then stupidly didn't continue after that. I bought a viola a few years ago but I never have time to practice. I play piano, but don't really consider myself a pianist--I play, but I don't _play_.

It's mostly just guitar right now.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

Piano and trombone. Oh yeah. Monstrous Monstro is epic. The song from kingdom hearts.


----------

